# Bubble in tank silicone seal!! *Pics*



## Aquaman420 (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi all,

I've got a used aquarium aqua aspire 55l. I was about to set it up and found it has an air bubble one one curved bottom corner where the glass pieces join.

I'm paranoid about setting it up now I don't want to set it up even if it holds incase it lets me down in the future. It's one of those new tanks with minimal silicone bead. The rest is sealed very well as you can see. Is it possible to seal it with a thick bead of silicone allover on top of the existing silicone? Thanks


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

I would use the silicone to be safe. I don't have much experience in this happening so i'm not sure though.


----------



## Aquaman420 (Dec 13, 2021)

FishTankExpert said:


> I would use the silicone to be safe. I don't have much experience in this happening so i'm not sure though.


Thanks for your reply, yes I have resealed it over with a thick bead. Has gone on pretty well and it's setting nicely will leave it for a few days. It is only 55l so should hold well for the foreseeable future.

The curved front edges helped me get away with a decent not the best silicone job but better safe that sorry!


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Thats great!  What kind of silicone did you use?


----------



## Aquaman420 (Dec 13, 2021)

It's a black HA6 or something. 100% Safe for fish no fungicides etc


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Ok


----------

